# Question on AOKP JB Milestone 1



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys/girls! First post on here, sorry if its been asked. I recently rooted my phone and I'm currently on a CM9 nightly build from August, love it. I wanted to give this newly release AOKP JB Milestone 1 rom a try, curious if anyone has flashed it and thoughts? I do want to flash this tonight and give it a try.

Flash question: Should I go back to stock gingerbread, flash CWM, install SU, reboot etc. Install Teamhacksungs Build 2 first, then flash this JB Milestone 1? I'll also be doing the factory resets, wipes etc.

Or, after I go back to stock gingerbread and root it, can i just flash this JB milestone 1 rom? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone, great work!!


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll let someone else chime in who's better versed in this than I, but I went straight from GB to JB without a problem.

Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


----------



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a samsung fascinate btw.


----------



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

NGE42 said:


> I'll let someone else chime in who's better versed in this than I, but I went straight from GB to JB without a problem.
> 
> Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


Thanks for the post. I tried flashing the CM10 buils (over my CM9) and it would never work. Couldn't figure it out. How do you like JB? Im curious to see if its laggy etc. Hopeing everything works too, haven't encountered any issues with CM9.


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

jfon0604 said:


> Thanks for the post. I tried flashing the CM10 buils (over my CM9) and it would never work. Couldn't figure it out. How do you like JB? Im curious to see if its laggy etc. Hopeing everything works too, haven't encountered any issues with CM9.


Well, before my replacement phone, I ran the Devious ICS ROM religiously. I ended up dropping it, cracked the LCD and got a replacement and kept GB until about two weeks ago. I rooted/su/cwm and all that, had a buddy make sure the AOKP was altered with for Alltel, and just flashed it once, flashed Gapps, then the ROM again to make sure everything stuck and its been nearly problem free ever since.

My only complaints being that GPS is broken because I use the devil kernel and I've seemed to have gotten the phone stuck in what I call data upload mode a few times, but all in all, a reboot fixes it.

If I have to go back to GB, I'll be very very disappointed. JB is pretty much anything/everything I've wanted out of Android.

Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I would go straight too milestone build from cyanogenmod 9 make sure you wipe these (data/factoryreset, clear cache partician, wipe davlic cache) any you'll bee good too go  remember too flash it twice in recovery too make sure the patrician works right







:lol::lol:







:huh:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

I got it to stick. Had to flash it twice and then reboot it twice. Pretty happy with this rom. I noticed I can't shut off the notification lights when an email is received. I like having them come on for a missed call or txt. I know the latest CM9 nightly I was on had that feature, maybe its in the works?

Curious if more people have flashed it and their thoughts.


----------



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

BBrad said:


> I would go straight too milestone build from cyanogenmod 9 make sure you wipe these (data/factoryreset, clear cache partician, wipe davlic cache) any you'll bee good too go  remember too flash it twice in recovery too make sure the patrician works right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see i your signature your running a devil kernal. Any idea where I can download devil 1.6.1? Seems like a lot of people are loving the aokp jb m1 on devil 1.6.1. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Get the latest from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1897092

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

